# Fibromyalgia in men: Comparison of psychological features with women



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure Mailing list:*************************************************Fibromyalgia in men: comparison of psychological features with women.J Rheumatol. 2004 Dec;31(12):2464-7.Yunus MB, Celiker R, Aldag JC.Department of Medicine, University of Illinois College of Medicine atPeoria, Peoria, Illinois, USA.PMID: 15570652OBJECTIVE: To describe possible differences in psychological factors in mencompared to women with fibromyalgia syndrome (FM).METHODS: Forty men and 160 women with FM were evaluated for anxiety,stress, and depression measured by ordinal scales and validatedpsychological instruments. Clinical and psychological variables wereevaluated by a protocol.RESULTS: Both men and women scored high in the psychological variablesmeasured but the results were not significantly different between them.CONCLUSION: There was no significant difference between men and women withFM in their psychological status.------------------------------


----------

